# how to buy professional video camera



## marlondcruz (Mar 11, 2013)

Dear Friends,

Please suggest suitable professional video camera models to meet following needs:
1. To be used for recording documentaries outdoors
2. to be used for recording staged events after 6 pm (India) with sufficient lighting on stage
3. to be used for recording talks in studio
4. Should have audio XLR i/p
5. Should have good low light capability
5.budget upto Rs 1,50,000/-

Info on suitable websites/forums to help out in this regard would be greatly appreciated. Also where can I purchase these cameras in India (preferably in Mumbai)?

I am totally new to pro vid cameras...so plz help!!!!

thanks!!


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 11, 2013)

i am not sure about cost but the interchangable lens video cams from sony and canon are very innovative....have a look on them..

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

I was talking about 
*static.bhphoto.com/images/images345x345/892256.jpg

you can just put a fast lens on it and it will become a superb combo


----------

